# RAAF No 2 squadron



## Micdrow (Nov 25, 2016)

I've been doing some research on the RAAF No 2 squadron with the B-25. Here is the mission reports I've found so far 

Will try and find some aircraft pictures to go along with this as I get some time.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 25, 2016)

Good stuff Paul. Here's something I prepared a little earlier . This PDF contains the basics of dates, targets, aircraft and captains of 2 Squadrons B-25 missions up to 15 August 1945.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Nov 25, 2016)

Very cool, thanks Andy


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 25, 2016)

Good stuff guys.


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 25, 2016)

Thanks guys.....gonna need a bigger hard drive


----------



## Micdrow (Nov 25, 2016)

Thanks guys, another record


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 25, 2016)

Great Paul, thanks


----------



## Micdrow (Nov 25, 2016)

Your welcome Geo!!!


----------



## Micdrow (Nov 25, 2016)

Squadron creation orders


----------



## Micdrow (Nov 25, 2016)

Few photos


----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 25, 2016)




----------

